# An Early Iver Johnson Truss Frame Added To The Collection



## Handyman (May 9, 2018)

With the help of some of my friends in CT, I was able to locate, and add to my collection, this very nice example of an early,1917ish, Iver Johnson truss frame roadster .  This bike still retains the early “flat” style mudguards that are somewhat difficult to find, and is in overall very nice original condition.  The original black paint is in decent condition and the green head and darts really make the bike stand out nicely.  A well preserved example of an early Iver.  Click this link to see all the pics: http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_27.html


----------



## Ed Minas (May 10, 2018)

Very nice. Congratulations


----------



## dnc1 (May 10, 2018)

Love that "truss bridge" transfer, very nice find!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jun 5, 2018)

Handyman said:


> With the help of some of my friends in CT, I was able to locate, and add to my collection, this very nice example of an early,1917ish, Iver Johnson truss frame roadster .  This bike still retains the early “flat” style mudguards that are somewhat difficult to find, and is in overall very nice original condition.  The original black paint is in decent condition and the green head and darts really make the bike stand out nicely.  A well preserved example of an early Iver.  Click this link to see all the pics: http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_27.html
> 
> View attachment 804185 View attachment 804187 View attachment 804188 View attachment 804189 View attachment 804191 View attachment 804192 View attachment 804193 View attachment 804194 View attachment 804195 View attachment 804196




Very nice!!! [emoji1417]


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow, nice bike! Is the paint scheme on the rims an Iver design or did similar painted rims come on other bikes back then?


----------



## Handyman (Jun 5, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> Wow, nice bike! Is the paint scheme on the rims an Iver design or did similar painted rims come on other bikes back then?




Hi fat tire trader,

This paint scheme on wood wheels was used on several Iver models over the years.  I have 3 or 4  other Ivers with the exact same wheels/paint.  Check these links to see two of them:  Pete in Fitchburg
http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_17.html

and http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_15.html


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 8, 2018)

Pete that is one nice looking iver. I love the color scheme!


----------



## Handyman (Jun 8, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Pete that is one nice looking iver. I love the color scheme!




Thanks Zach,  
I've always liked the green and black color combination on the Ivers..................as a matter of fact I also like the red and black combination, and maroon with a green head,  I REALLY like the grey with green head like the one Ivrjhnsn did...............I also like the solid black, blue, or red Ivers.......................or any Iver with pinstripping....................you probably can begin to detect a pattern here !   Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## GTV (Jun 8, 2018)

Stand back and take a few pics of the whole bike please!


----------



## Handyman (Jun 8, 2018)

GTV said:


> Stand back and take a few pics of the whole bike please!




I believe there are a few here GTV..................http://www.theboulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_27.html


----------

